
Show HN: Codementor Community – Learning community for developers - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/community
======
weitingliu
Weiting from Codementor here!

Since our launch in 2014, Codementor
([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) has grown to become a
vibrant marketplace for live 1:1 mentorship in software development.

Many developers in our community have found the live 1:1 format to be a one-
of-a-kind and rewarding experience. Yet, the nature of this kind of mentorship
means only one person benefits from the expert mentor’s knowledge and time.

With Codementor Community, we’re expanding what it means to provide mentorship
to software developers. It is a learning community where developers can easily
share their knowledge with a broader audience, exchange ideas, and learn from
each other.

We’ve also built a lightweight, developer-friendly, markdown-powered editor
([https://www.codementor.io/write](https://www.codementor.io/write)) that
makes writing enjoyable and distraction-free. Share what you’ve been working
on, write a technical tutorial, discuss the latest technologies, and more. We
even offer an optional grammar review!

This is only a small step in our journey to become a learning community for
everyone from senior developers to beginners and everyone in between, and we
understand there may still be many important features missing.

Let us know if you have any questions or feedback!

~~~
hsribei
Surprised this got no traction. I'm interested in seeing what HN thinks about
this too, especially with regards to blogging on Codementor Community vs
Medium vs your own space. Are there reposts or other threads that have
comments on the launch?

